# Brown slime



## fishcrazy (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey everyone I have had my tank for about 3 months now and am having a problem. I checked on my filter today and it had a brown slime growing all over it. My fish seem happy and healthy, but i dont know if the brown slime is good or bad. I replaced the filter cardridge but dont know if this was a good or bad idea. Does anyone know what the brown slime is? Please help:-(


----------



## Chrispixx (Dec 23, 2008)

Brown slime is normal......What kind of filter is it?? You should not have replaced the cartridge though.. you should have put some of your tank water in a clean pail and rinsed it out, then put it back. How much junk went into the tank after removing the cartridge? Tip: when pulling the cartridge hold a net under the filter to catch large chunks coming out of the filter. 

If you still have your old cartridge try to cut the fiber off it, place it into the tank with your hand and squeeze it a few times. then see if you can tuck it into the filter somewhere. If it hasnt been too long hopefully the good bacteria on the filter pad will still be alive.


----------



## fishcrazy (Sep 1, 2010)

No, I threw it away. guess that was pretty stupid. Its a marineland power filter penguin 200. Is my tank going to re-cycle or will the bacteria established in the gravel be good enough? Quite a bit of junk went in there, but i tried to scoop it out. I got most of it.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

HOB filters do get full of all sorts slime, that Is why I love AquaClear. Nothing does a better job as at lower price, and has more functions. I challenge you haha

Try and clean your HOB filter at least every month, including the impeller housing. Make sure not to ruin beneficial bacteria pads, if you have a cheapy filter. I completely dis-assemble mine every time I clean the tank, replacing and cleaning all but the bio-bag where beneficial bacteria grows.


----------



## Chrispixx (Dec 23, 2008)

If this is your filter...http://www.amazon.com/MarineLand-ML-PENGUIN-200B-FILTER/dp/B0009IODZG/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1286249757&sr=8-1 you may be ok because of the bio-wheel if it has it. there is alot of benifical bacteria on the wheel so your tank may not re-cycle. you never want to clean this wheel.


----------



## Chrispixx (Dec 23, 2008)

Cam said:


> that Is why I love AquaClear.
> Try and clean your HOB filter at least every month, including the impeller housing. *I completely dis-assemble mine every time I clean the tank,* replacing and cleaning all but the bio-bag where beneficial bacteria grows.


Cam.. i am going to try and help you out... i have been doing this a long time, and i have an Aqua Clear filter too. you are doing a lot of *unnecessary* work. The impeller housing only needs to be cleaned every six months or so. the foam block only needs to be rinsed in a bucket with water from the tank. 

It should only be replaced if it starts to fall apart. even then that will take along time. you are wasting money. my AQ has had the same foam for years. The only thing i do with my AQ, before i pull the insert to rinse the sponge, i put a net under the spillway to catch any crap before it goes into the tank. Then i rinse the sponge in tank water in a bucket, then i use a brush to clean the filter box (this happens with it still on the tank) then i put it back together. 

I clean the impeller housing every six months or when it starts making noise which i usually never does. And i have only had to replace the impeller in the fifteen years i have had the filter. See this post about filter media for more info. 
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/beginner-freshwater/30039-filter-media.html


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I think it's just algae, you just have to scrub it off, if it's the kind Im thinking of it comes off easy.


----------



## fishcrazy (Sep 1, 2010)

Chrispixx, yes that's the filter I have, but is there any way to get rid of the slime?


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

The brown slime is most likely diatoms, aka brown algae. It is very common in newer tanks. It seems to just come and go. I had it for a few months and then it just went away (and now I have green algae)!


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

if you really dont like it, and you start to see it in your tank (its harmless so dont worry) just pick up a few Nerite Snails if I remember correctly nerites will happily clean it up for you.


----------



## fishcrazy (Sep 1, 2010)

The Tank isn't the problem, I have an albino bristlenose pleco, and he will eat it(I think). The only thing I'm worked about is the filter. Do I just need to scrub the pad once a month?


----------

